

The double-edged sword of gender equality - rhiever
http://www.randalolson.com/2014/06/15/the-double-edged-sword-of-gender-equality/

======
dang
There is already a post about the same topic from the same site on the front
page, so we're going to call this one a dupe and suggest that you post a link
to the follow-up post in that thread.

